# net neutrality



## strawhatsai (Dec 10, 2017)

So recently there is a vote coming up in the usa about whether to repeal net neutrality or not. I was checking out a few videos about the said topic on yt and when i checked the comments i found a lot of arguments against net neutrality. Does anyone think net neutrality is bad?especially in India


----------

